# Now my Spilo has fuzz on fin



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

As states in my other thread he has burn marks and really torn fins,now he has developed a white fuzz on his top fin what can this be??I added a small amount of Copper safe.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

is this the spilo you just got from one of the sponsor?

im not sure if it the same thing mine got...

my ps when i got it lost their fin and got like a white raggy fin but it end up growing back in a week or so when they got use to the tank...


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes i just got him Friday,he has been sick since i 1st put him in the tank,i am working my butt off to try and save him,but im getting tired and going broke over doing it.He has severe amonia burns,his fins are torn to shreads and now it looks like he has fungus on his fins!!!This is 1 sick fish!!!!


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I am very disappointed with this purchase!!


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

were did you get 'm


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I dont want to give thier name until i see how they plan on fixing this problem,because he has been good to me in the past and i dont want to give him a bad name.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Did you Check Your Water.
Good Luck Hope He makes It..


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

2 out of 3 tern the tail rot but for some reason the big tern tail is just fine... maybe they just stress out in their new enivorment and need to get use to it...the 2 tern is slowly growing back their tail w/o me doing nothing


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Doviiman said:


> As states in my other thread he has burn marks and really torn fins,now he has developed a white fuzz on his top fin what can this be??


 Does the fuzz look like "cotton"? It could be fungus. Usually fish that arrive in packages have ammonia burns that can often develop into other things. I had a piraya that arrived with bad ammonia burns and it developed into an extreme case of fungus. It could also be fin rot. I would suggest adding 1 tablespoon of salt / 5g and raise your temp to 82 and keep watch on his condition.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a small rhom get a heater burn that turned into a fuzzy patch on the side of the fish, it got bad quick, within 1 week even with salt treatment it died. it was really sad.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Sad , Had the same Problem with the Fungus


----------

